# How blue is your watch



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Here are my blue seiko collection, blue turtle 6309-7040 is mods.









@noormaniart | noormania design - Home


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great on that blue strap.


----------



## trident-7 (May 26, 2016)

Deep Blue..


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2016)

pretty decent amount of blue


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

trident-7 said:


> Deep Blue..


That blue is nice

@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## HanWatchHan (Feb 27, 2016)

Blue dials are nice but I prefer green since it brings me luck.


----------



## Jimmy666 (Dec 6, 2016)

blue is my favorite also


----------



## rony_espana (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd say pretty blue!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Cheap watch for night riding

















@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)

Deceivingly so.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Simply citizen









@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^

Me likey!

Seiko Blue always works.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

...approximately this blue: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Oris 65


----------



## pegasuswatches (Sep 1, 2016)

Awesome timepieces 

Best,
PW


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Just the right amount of blue...







For the conditions


----------



## drem (Aug 31, 2016)

Blue dials are my favorite


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sailfish


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue on blue on blue....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Electric blue titanium with a modified bezel insert!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Blue Bond!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

I really do love blue watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Seiko Solar SSC019









@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Technology and traditions









@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

Very blue...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## mali (Jun 9, 2016)

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Not the greatest photo of the dial, but this is one amazing watch (I would say that since I own it I suppose!).


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the blues!!


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm a sucker for blue watches


----------



## madeinaustralia (May 18, 2012)

Gen one Sea Snake with gen two bezel.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

It depends on the lighting and angle 











I had this Casio years ago and it was very blue from any angle. It was very affordable, quartz and used the Ten Year Battery, I don't understand why I sold it. I think it was just because I didn't use it so......


----------



## boerlum (Jan 18, 2017)

Big Blue 








And more blue


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

I wanted a "loud" watch and bought this blue on blue on blue model :-d


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

drhr said:


> Love the blues!!


Is that Blue Lange yours as well? I've never seen that piece.

my only Bleu


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Blue Seiko SSC019









@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Very blue!


----------



## Nachowatcho (Jan 10, 2017)

My blues!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Very very blue!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

This thread makes me want a blue watch! Beautiful watches all of you!


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

mine is "deep blue"


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

indonesia day...


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

I think this one fits


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Jason Stonovan (Feb 11, 2017)

electorn said:


> Not the greatest photo of the dial, but this is one amazing watch (I would say that since I own it I suppose!).
> 
> View attachment 10484786
> 
> ...


I love that watch, what model is it?


----------



## GSINC (May 11, 2016)

My Blue Ray.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## HanWatchHan (Feb 27, 2016)

Always love blues!


----------



## drbojangles (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## watchbane (Jun 9, 2016)

drbojangles said:


> View attachment 10935666


Excellent, I love the balance between the blue dial and brown strap


----------



## Ivan Chua (Jan 13, 2016)

sunburst blue


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Granddaughter's blue watch...













And her black one to go with it...


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Speaking of blue...


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## gulfa (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....aka/
Blue Smurf.....


----------



## SlashIROC (Nov 20, 2015)

Now its not a high end piece.. its a Relic by Fossil Quartz Chronograph. But the Deep Blue color mixed with the black bezel.. It just caught my eye and I just had to get it for my collection.


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

One of favs. This blue Poljot. My blue grail watch is an Omega Speedmaster Moon Phase chronograph with blue Gator strap.


----------



## SlashIROC (Nov 20, 2015)

Another day another one to show off haha. This one is my late 60s Clinton World Time Diver. The Blue Chapter ring just stands out so much on the watch.


----------



## Cliffio (Aug 5, 2013)

sacré...


----------



## slicemaster (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Tnt9 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Very blue!


----------



## TrailMonkey (Feb 10, 2016)

Benarus/Stevral Bronze Moray with Turquoise stone dial. 20 Made.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Carribean blue...


----------



## iamcpap (Oct 29, 2009)

Love this... instantly sold my black when I saw the blue was coming out...


----------



## Tnt9 (Sep 24, 2015)

Carribean blue, excelent summer watch! very nice.


----------



## Tnt9 (Sep 24, 2015)

cant edit earlyer post...

this is my next buy:


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Ah, love my blues!


----------



## spyderHS08 (Jan 4, 2012)

Great pics, awesome thread


----------



## atothej81 (Jun 7, 2011)

I own the blue Milgauss, but depending on how the light hits it can be green/aqua, light blue/even purple looking sometimes.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)

Never mind


----------



## drbojangles (Jul 8, 2014)

Sometimes you just want to be overwhelmed by blue


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

atothej81 said:


> I own the blue Milgauss, but depending on how the light hits it can be green/aqua, light blue/even purple looking sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 11261170


Milgauss on my list. Maybe in 2018. Always loved blue, so today went to the beach with my wee Tudor on









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atothej81 (Jun 7, 2011)

RustyBin5 said:


> Milgauss on my list. Maybe in 2018. Always loved blue, so today went to the beach with my wee Tudor on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own that one as well. I'd get the Milgauss sooner than later, I've noticed the prices increasing!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

Not my watch. Yet anyway! Keep hoping I'll find one like this preowned on WUS...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have the blues .I forgot one but, I don't have a picture of it.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

Well it is mostly dark blue but under certain lights, it is really blue.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

These and 4 more.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinNYC77 (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's mine.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## STR8BYT (Sep 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

Blue dial with metal strap is my favorite combination.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

It is so very much blue:

















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TrailMonkey (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos case size 40mm, lug to lug 48mm, on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

About this much...


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

A "Blue dream" that came true...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshleyGeorge1988 (May 21, 2017)

Modded Vostok amphibia on strapcode super oyster









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ixtis (May 1, 2017)

Citizen Promaster Marine









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiss0t (Dec 8, 2016)

Love blue dials!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

same here. Rare for me to buy another dial color



Tiss0t said:


> Love blue dials!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Happy blues









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Superocean Heritage and Seiko Arctura Kinetic Auto-Relay


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Gorgeous Hamilton Euro Pan!



mali said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Electric Blue Seamaster Pro

Bulova Accu~Swiss also blue


----------



## AshleyGeorge1988 (May 21, 2017)

Modded vostok amphibia









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## vistar (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## TEdison (Apr 25, 2017)

Not at all










My shirt is purple though...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My favorite color.


----------



## jk4jmk (Jun 6, 2017)

belair auto, bulova precisionist


----------



## viisshnu (Jun 9, 2017)

very blue


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Berry blue









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

One of my favorite watches.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Caribbean blue









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## DateJustAGuy (Jul 21, 2016)

Level.5x said:


> View attachment 12102322
> 
> 
> View attachment 12102330


Great Watch! Matches well with your shirt.


----------



## DateJustAGuy (Jul 21, 2016)

TEdison said:


> Not at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami Caribbean, Omega Seamaster Bond, 1970 Movado Dayton Subsea with El Primero movement, Seiko Pogue, and Bulova reverse panda 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

It's even more very much blue 









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DarrelBarnes (Jun 15, 2017)

Bagawanta said:


> Here are my blue seiko collection, blue turtle 6309-7040 is mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quiet good looking in blue strips. I liked it ..


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

My blumo is more blue than ocean!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Caribbean blue artego









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redman1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Those are some nice watches.....


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Here are mine , 
beanerds,


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Approximately this blue, but only at just the right angle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

My pictures seem to never do it justice, though.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

New strap for my Amphibia just raised the bar...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This is all kinds of blue!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

In the rainy afternoon


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This blue!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01265.jpg


View attachment DSC01120.jpg


----------



## Culto (Aug 7, 2010)

Sweet collection


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Feelin' blue...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAMURAI BLUE LAGOON


----------



## Wheezy59 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Le Royal 








Helberg CH8 On Mesh








Zixen Trimix








Hexa Osprey 








Artego 500m 








Barbos Marine Blue








Barbos Stingray








Benarus Remora 2








Helson Shark Diver 42mm








Orient Pilot








Prometheus Poseidon








Armida A3








SKX007 








SERKET REEF DIVER 








Barbos Robur








Boschett Cave Dweller








Giroxa Diver


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)

Wheezy59 said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice bluesy, I'm a big fan


----------



## AshleyGeorge1988 (May 21, 2017)

Squale 1521









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

MJACLA09 said:


> Is that Blue Lange yours as well? I've never seen that piece.
> 
> my only Bleu


Yes mine, an older Lange 1815 no longer produced, manual wind and 36mm diameter . . .


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Special edition of Seiko Blue Baby tuna PADI









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DE using Tapatalk


----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone-02


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Granddaughter's Callistino... b-)


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

this blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3nola (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

New series of Seiko baby tuna Padi









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DE using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's my Shrouded Blue Monster!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ben.arbogast (Jun 26, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Here's my Shrouded Blue Monster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smeagol found a watch.... My precious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

ben.arbogast said:


> Smeagol found a watch.... My precious!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha hahaha, I had my phone camera set on wide angle oops!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

It's not an ordinary blue...


----------



## jimmibaton (Feb 22, 2017)

I like watches with blue dial 

















Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## moorery2001 (Jul 10, 2017)

luxtime.com said:


> pretty decent amount of blue
> 
> View attachment 10012378


Niceee


----------



## djlotto (Feb 1, 2014)

Tudor snowflake blu


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

I own this nice Poljot Alarm Watch since the 80s.
Last year, it got its first full service.









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Invicta 9094


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Another day in paradise... #AUS
Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16, with blue tachymeter bezel, on blue and white NATO...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

A modern/retro Seiko SPB053


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sunday just after lunch.. We had a lot of company Fri and Sat, today just me and my Blue diver and a new BlueShark!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Purchased this original Orient blue Mako in 2008. Its almost 10 years old and still ticking. I still enjoy wearing it and is one of my favorite watches to wear.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My Aevig Valkyr went on the blue firehose strap for the cold season:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's kinda blue...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

It's all because of you, I'm feelin sad and blue?


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Some of my "bluest"


----------



## Archiesdad (May 6, 2016)

Blue on Blue.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My Blues


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## JonB79 (Oct 13, 2017)

That would be a great as an Auto...


SynMike said:


>


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine has a dark blue bezel.


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Dark blue with fancy gold tone of seiko 7N36-6A40









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DE using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Blue PADI is another choice


----------



## BSWTKR (Sep 8, 2013)

great watch!!


yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Blue sunburst from orient


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

My granddaughter's watch was blue...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## watchonabudget (Aug 27, 2018)

just a hint of blue on the dial.love it how it appears really dark in low light.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

watchonabudget said:


> just a hint of blue on the dial.love it how it appears really dark in low light.
> View attachment 13484793


Nice pic! Gosh that chess board looks familiar... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

In some light it looks like a typical diver









But in the right light, it's VERY blue


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## PutAPatina (Sep 20, 2018)

Beautiful at night









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

WIRED AGAW422


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Pics don't them justice, sadly


----------



## Tamadx (Dec 11, 2014)

Temptation to get something blue is rising! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

I need o need to add some blue into my collection.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## wjhoffmann (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## LDoc (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## vhovho730 (Oct 2, 2018)

very blue


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Eugene Meylan









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## king_collector (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunburst


----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

Got a thing for blues









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dreaming of blue today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> View attachment 13615223


Great cameltoe!


----------



## LuxuryRevolution (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Rolex Submariner


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Blue... Blue, blue blue...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## SCRAPPYDO (Dec 29, 2016)

Blue enamel from Seiko... VERY blue indeed


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Bluuuueeee









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

G Gerlach Otago


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Not quite electric blue, but a very rich blue with a sunburst effect


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

The Blue and the Grey... ;-)



Best,
Ron


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## SCRAPPYDO (Dec 29, 2016)

That iron man collection is brilliant...
if those are all iron man.. I am not really up to date.


----------



## captainscott (Nov 3, 2014)

Great thread some nice watches.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wore these two this weekend. The STO Samurai really electrifies in sunlight, but I do not wear it too often. My Pro Pilot has not left my wrist since I bought it yesterday. Just a spectacular watch in so many little different ways. Love the blue.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got this yesterday, but it's plenty blue!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## djohn23 (Dec 19, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wore these two this weekend. The STO Samurai really electrifies in sunlight, but I do not wear it too often. My Pro Pilot has not left my wrist since I bought it yesterday. Just a spectacular watch in so many little different ways. Love the blue.
> View attachment 13723795
> View attachment 13723797


Looks absolutely stunning blue :-!:-!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulova Accu~Swiss


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Dark blue sunburst dial that is difficult to capture in photo.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## stevensdler (Dec 24, 2018)

Amazing Collection!


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

My blue turtle


----------



## Danielnick (Apr 16, 2018)

Very Blue


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fairly blue...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Is this blue enough?


----------



## fbdyws6 (Jan 5, 2011)

Love me some blue watches!


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

JP. said:


> Is this blue enough?


Absolutely gorgeous shot!  However, and with all due respect, my old eyes perceive more of an acqua shade of blue in that beautiful pic. Below is my granddaughter's Callistino complemented with REAL wild Maine blueberries... ;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Gotta love the Seiko special edition divers!


----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

s2sera2 said:


> Gotta love the Seiko special edition divers!


Here's a more respectable shot of the PADI


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina SW18 S6FS


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## paulhotte (May 4, 2018)

Classic....funny you say decent
I think I might prefer a blue dial to black or white...


----------



## Cracky Wainwright (Jul 22, 2017)

VSA Officer's


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)

nice one.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Very!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TZ250 (Oct 1, 2018)

Orient Triton


----------



## TZ250 (Oct 1, 2018)

Vostok Europe North Pole Expedition


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

My 2 other watches...


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

A few of my 'blue' babies.........


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

The Blues...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Pretty blue...


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Blue citizen









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DE using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Aquaracer and SMP


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

. Wow!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Have a great day everyone!









#backontimestx


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

Breguet 3807


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

I have a number of blue watches but this one takes the cake


----------



## cliftonmschmidt (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: How blue is your watch..Always liked this color..Although I only have a few Blue Dialed Watches.*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Just sunburst blue on these









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Love blue...maybe too much...


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Dr_zoidberg_md (Mar 3, 2019)

Very blue.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)

Deauville blue!!!!









Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! Here's a new watch I thought I'd NEVER purchase -- but DID: This STAUER URBAN BLUE quartz strap watch. I saw it in a magazine ad for $29.95 or so, "saving" a lot of money. I really liked its clean lines and minimalist design. Watch measures 48mm x 12mm; watch lugs are 21mm. Haven't tested any lume yet, but I'll see later. dave:


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

watchobs said:


> View attachment 13975043
> 
> View attachment 13975045


That is a beautiful watch! Of course they released it right after I bought my Great White 1000m Bronze Diver 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

This blue


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Phenix auto


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

The ocean in Aruba brings out the blue


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I love the dark Navy Blue dial on my Seiko Padi Tuna. The darker dial helps me see the time better in all conditions. That's


















with my old eyes anyway! Vance.


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

My watch is _bluuuuue_
Blue as da deep _bluuuue_ sea!

I repeat:

My watch is _bluuuuue_
Blue as da deep _bluuuue_ sea!


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

How about this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

My three blue watches.  On the right, my first blue. The Minuteman "Still looking for the right blue leather band" MM01 Liberty in a beautiful polished case and navy blue dial with a red second hand. In the middle, the huge but totally awesome Lum-Tec M6 with its brand new rubber/leather combo band with blue stitching! And on the left, from my home town of Austin, TX is my brand new Dufrane Barton Springs 656. Named after the world famous, beautiful springs in Austin, it has a gorgeous brushed case, a creamsicle orange second hand and is run by the only automatic in the group, one Sellita SW200-1!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Rather blue....


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*Rolex YM-II Steel....*


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Rolex GMT-IIc Batman...*


----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Landmaster Transpolar


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Pretty blue


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

My SARB045 with a group of all-arounders...they're now joined by an Explorer...so some of them are going soon (but not the SARB045  )


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice and blue.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)

Not Very but blue faced watches were my first love


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)

duplicate


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dubaranowski (Oct 16, 2018)

@berni29

Love that GS


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## bodymassage (Feb 2, 2019)

Orient Ray II reporting for duty!


----------



## bodymassage (Feb 2, 2019)

Oh, and I'm submitting this one also based on the outstanding blue AR


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Blue on purple...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

edchys said:


> View attachment 14107543


Now that's blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Christopher Ward C65 Dartmouth


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Christopher Ward C65 Trident


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Not sure if I posted this here so here goes.


----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Blue Zenith Stratos Flyback on a custom Camille Fournet navy blue lizard strap.


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

Formex Essence Chronometer Blue - Read the *love confession at our Blog* for more details and more pictures incl. more macros!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Great watch indeed.


----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe Flyback Chronograph Ocean Commitment II on Indigo Camille Fournet custom strap.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Blue Dial DJ


----------



## gychang03 (Mar 6, 2015)

gotta love the blue!


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Ventus Northstar N-6


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Omega Planet Ocean Titanium Chronograph


----------



## taildraggerpilot (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## brianrbenton (Nov 22, 2019)

Omega Aqua Terra (my daily currently)


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Hope this OC is blue enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

This Orange Watch Company is my current fav. I think it's very well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

How blue my watch is? How about sky blue.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Ghost Town*

This thread is a Ghost Town !!


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Kind'a...


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## jaffy (May 26, 2019)

Oris 65 Diver









Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crepas Decomaster









Orsa Sea Viper 









Benarus Moray Bronze 42mm









Seiko Padi









Helson Shark Diver Brass









Seafarer II









Pantor Seahorse









Deep Blue Military 300


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Mesh









Zixen Trimix









Hexa Osprey 









Artego 500m 









Barbos Marine Blue









Barbos Stingray









Benarus Remora 2









Helson Shark Diver 42mm









Orient Pilot









Prometheus Poseidon









Armida A3









SKX007 









SERKET REEF DIVER 









Barbos Robur









Boschett Cave Dweller









Giroxa Diver


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Seiko 7002 mod


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Leo72 (Jan 1, 2020)

True blue. 😆 Longines Hydroconquest automatic.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS (Matthew and Son) Irukandji diver.


----------



## ceb21 (Jun 10, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> MAS (Matthew and Son) Irukandji diver.
> View attachment 14769867
> 
> View attachment 14769869


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhoneXR using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very, today.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

A few from the past & 1 from the present..


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That aqua Helson is a killer color, especially on that matching isofrane strap.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Pretty damn blue b-)


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sunburst blue ...the best kind









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

This one is sneaky Blue..


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Blue dial:









Blue case:


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Here is my mod to create a Tudor Pelagos Homage with day-date. Its a full titanium homage, that looks quite good

View attachment 14769851


View attachment 14769855


This started life as a Citizen Titanium NY0070-83E Promaster:

View attachment 14769857


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

guric1van said:


> Here is my mod to create a Tudor Pelagos Homage with day-date. Its a full titanium homage, that looks quite good
> 
> View attachment 14769851
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool. I have a Pelagos, but it's a LHD not the blue one.

You have certainly nailed the Pelagos vibe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

guric1van said:


> Here is my mod to create a Tudor Pelagos Homage with day-date. Its a full titanium homage, that looks quite good
> 
> View attachment 14769851
> 
> ...


This is great - did you DIY this mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes DIY. 

And the only reason i did it was cos i really wanted a dive watch with day date, and none of the standard ones were doing it for me. If Pelagos had a day-date option, i would have bought the gen. However, this is a pretty good solution, i'm surprised how many people genuinely think its the real thing. And cos its titanium, but colour completely matches and the light weight is a huge bonus. Also its 200m, which i wanted cos i wanted this as my holiday watch (i.e. lots of swimming, snorkelling, etc)


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Here are some more pics:

Original:
View attachment 14775399


Mod 1:

View attachment 14775401


Mod 2 - Pelagos:

View attachment 14775403


I might do a thread on it soon


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Irukandji again.


----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

41Mets said:


> Sunburst blue ...the best kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@41Mets - I love this, and the other watches in your collection I've seen so far. Excellent taste 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Matt Smurf Blue:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

leo1790 said:


> @41Mets - I love this, and the other watches in your collection I've seen so far. Excellent taste
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

It wore a little big for my taste but the blue is gorgeous.


----------



## Xiaohai (Feb 21, 2018)

My only blue watch. Bought before join this forum.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

supposed to be blue....


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Fully admit I have a blue addiction. Not my favorite color, but something about the moodiness in timepieces has captured my interest. Please enjoy this photographic sampling ;-)

























View attachment IMG_20191230_122750_292.jpg


----------



## ßπø~∂¥ (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

A little purple-blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

This is my most fun blue watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christam (Apr 19, 2015)

A very deep blue that looks almost purple in this light .......


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

ref. 16233,"W" 1995 

Bob


----------



## LouisRossi (Jun 24, 2015)

A nice matte blue


----------



## LouisRossi (Jun 24, 2015)

A nice matte blue


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

My Navitimer is blue on blue and I absolutely love it..


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## _StangPGH (Jan 25, 2020)

Blue Invicta









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Aragon Skyguardian on an Eache blue suede strap

View attachment 14813037
.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

All my watches are quite happy.

This one is blue, though...


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

About 8% blue


----------



## VintageWatchGuy (Jul 20, 2019)

Quite lots, i believe its around 90%


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

95% blue









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Just a little blue...👍

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## silverporsche59 (Jan 18, 2017)

I love blue and orange dials


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Titanium Promaster







Seiko SNAD41







Harding Jetstream







Seiko SRW009


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

dub82 said:


> View attachment 14819133


Love it....
POI...mine is in for repair, I was told to go to 4 & 8 for setting the date just to be safe. I always did 10 & 2 and then the hour hand stopped at 12 and stayed there. Sent in a month ago, be back in May....$631.00

Bob


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

How blue is it? It depends on the ambient light.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Pretty, pretty, pretty blue...


----------



## Greyknight (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

I Like it....😍

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

On its way


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Very blue!


----------



## LucasWalker42 (Apr 2, 2019)

Monster Mod!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Only one blue in my tiny rotation (for those who don't know this watch, the star on the left is the rotating seconds hand, with a little pin hole in one tip as the indicator).


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Longines HydroConquest on a blue rubber Hirsch with Hirsch deployment clasp. Love this setup very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Soon, yay!


----------



## Kivis (Jul 25, 2018)

Ball Engineer M Marvelight
I got the black one but this is what the blue one looks like.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

This blue


----------



## Philandwatches (Feb 24, 2020)

It is kinda blue.. In the right light.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

GG Vanguard, blue fumé dial on Firenze Blue leather from Di Stefano.


----------



## jef83 (Oct 14, 2013)

Rolex OP 39


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Japanese blue


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

In the sun very. In the shadows not so much.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

...BLUE LUME?


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 7, 2010)

Soon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Fairly blue

By the way, the top picture shows how large my forearm is when it looks like a normal sized arm with the shadow blocking off the chunky part/


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)

New Omega Seamaster


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sweater is blue. On my LPP Big Pilot, the dial seems to stay more light/medium metallic blue, than a well defined blue. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timez (Feb 15, 2020)

.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Bluish?

b-)


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautifully blue!


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Philandwatches (Feb 24, 2020)

Got a new blue one now.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Very blue


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Deep blue









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Very blue.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

This SRPA29 looks black even in the brightest of light. Mido OS has the perfect blue lume, dial & bezel combo- both slightly reflective (which I can imagine on the Monta Ocean King)


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

This Alpiner is my favorite blue tone- it's a chameleon though- shifts from a green-blue teal to violet in low light but is almost never a true blue- slightly on the green-grey side. -perfect. Best example I own of a perfectly matched dial & minute track too.


----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

View attachment IMG_1068.JPG


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## barkerville (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the dial on this one. 









Sent from my J8110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Just arrived today.


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fairly blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lars.mangelsdorf (Feb 24, 2020)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Looked Carolina blue on line...more of a steel blue on the wrist but I like it!


----------



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice dark blue


----------



## Heuer (Dec 22, 2007)

I have many in my collection with blue. Here is my new Omega with blue ceramic bezel, hands, applied marker edges, date window numbers, and in the grooves of the wave pattern.


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

A fair amount of blue!


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Plenty of blue going on here...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Relatively blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Nearing my 2yr anniversary with the Carrera.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Very blue, also very orange at the moment.


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

I'd say pretty blue...in certain light


----------



## Okjason (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Fairly blue ...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

not my watch or photo, belongs to poster/member Lee_K (above), sometimes I like to play around with the color setting with photography

his gorgeous blue Laco without the the noise











Lee_K said:


> View attachment 15006543


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

and 41Mets' gorgeous blue Sinn - took out the other color ... except for his cool tattoo, had to put that in











41Mets said:


> Relatively blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seoulwatchguy (Aug 14, 2019)

Subtle hint of blue on the sub-dials 

Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 7, 2010)

Blue..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

one, barely and the other, very; both Omegas.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Not too blue.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)

Very blue









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Took this pic the other day







Blue but not sad🤙


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

Electric!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Blue is as blue does - now with sapphire!


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

This:-!


----------



## Lawlex (Oct 12, 2019)

Relo60 said:


> This:-!
> 
> View attachment 15013217


What a beauty


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

*Tudor 79090 In Blue*

Here's my Tudor sub in blue.


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

AngelDeVille said:


>


Watch Twins! Scroll back one page


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Lawlex said:


> What a beauty


Thank you sir🙏🏼.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Pretty blue...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Mine is about 10% blue


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Pretty blue!


----------



## Chilidog67 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

005 blue.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

modded Blue Coral Sumo


----------



## Fredette (Jun 11, 2019)

Mako ii 









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Chong (Jan 26, 2014)

Not very blue. But lovely. Grand Seiko SBGN005.


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

rony_espana said:


> I'd say pretty blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that blue on the Pelagos!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JD_S (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ShermanBurk (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very today on a blue rubber expander.


----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Pretty blue...


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

Fairly Blue I should say


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

it got a even more blue







Added a dd bar sapphire from dagaz & just put this bad boi on a blue & grey nato🤙


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Hublot Meca-10 Blue Ceramic with blue bridgework!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Vario Eclipse Sunburst Blue


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## freedom75 (Apr 17, 2020)

Love the blue!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Anonimo... Love the brushed blue.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Borlandojr (Mar 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

This blue:-!😊✌🏼🖖🏼😷


----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## jef83 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue is my favorite and I realize now I don’t have one!! Just sold my Sinn 104 blue and my triton is currently being fitted with the red dial. 

I guess if I crave blue there are some nice sunburst blue for fair prices I can pick up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iffyjiffyskippy (May 11, 2016)

Blaugold via Nomos - subtle glistening when the sun is out.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

"Cousteau Divers" 2006

Bob
??


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

My custom Vostok


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

IWC Big Pilot Le Petit Prince Limited Edition of 1,000. 
IW5009-08


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Sometimes it doesn't seem very blue at all! But it sure is beautiful.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk
View attachment 15159643


----------



## spyderHS08 (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

In the right light, it's scintillatingly blue. In other light, it's pretty dark.
er


----------



## Cutra (Aug 2, 2015)

Blue dials over everything. 
Sometimes they look so dark they can pass for black. Very versatile.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Sea Wolf









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Quite blue, at least I think so!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm blue dabadee dabadie


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

The bluest watch I have!









And my other blues!


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Not for the faint hearted 🔵


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lots of blue!

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBDC003










... on hand


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

SBGE 248


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Omega PO LM Ti


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seamaster Professional Chronograph


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

Mine's a Deep Blue!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

This little Seiko 5 has a surprising blue dial.

In most lighting it looks almost black:










But then the sunlight hits it:


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseATX (Apr 4, 2020)

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What reference is this exactly? Love the look


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

ChaseATX said:


> What reference is this exactly? Love the look


Thanks. This is a Dekla pilot with Sunray blue dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Today's is so deep blue, it could pass for black


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

significantly blue


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Quite blue:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

Bagawanta said:


> Cheap watch for night riding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is awesome, what model!?


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Paul R said:


> That thing is awesome, what model!?


I dont know the reff of this casio

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Currently at the watchmaker for a service and (fingers crossed) a polish for the scratched crystal. Hoping they can get it cleaned up!


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> Blue is as blue does - now with sapphire!


Love it! Is there a thread about the crystal replacement?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ball Marvelight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Quite blue.

In order of blueness:


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Very


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

So blue it's black:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Quite blue.
> 
> In order of blueness:
> 
> ...


That's a lot of brotherhood watches


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> That's a lot of brotherhood watches


Not that many ahahha! Here's more


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Not that many ahahha! Here's more
> 
> View attachment 15907004
> 
> ...


I have two brotherhood watches but they're not blue. Or maybe one of them is. I will upload a picture later.


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

French Yema Superman Heritage Blue:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

And the Tissot PR 100 with the fantastic ETA C07 alias Powermatic 80:


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> I have two brotherhood watches but they're not blue. Or maybe one of them is. I will upload a picture later.


Well technically only one is blue


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not as blue as the strap

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Fairly blue.


----------



## n39w78 (Jun 3, 2020)

140D5A06-F225-4F51-9CB4-DDA2EEF6ABF5.jpeg




__
n39w78


__
May 29, 2021







Corsica Blue


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

light blue with wave pattern (or rainbow if you are a zoomer??) whatever I don't even give a **** it is blue however.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I think not very.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just the second hand


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bleu enough


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Bleu enough
> View attachment 15912993


A very rare beauty on these hallowed pages.

😍😍😍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Very blue !


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## KingsBerG (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The French Yema Superman Heritage Blue 🇫🇷


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Both of my blue watches happen to be my only German watches. Dekla Pilot with a sunburst blue dial and Nomos Tangente with a midnight blue dial


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)

Blue dial with blue silicone band


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

This blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Allez les bleus! 🇫🇷


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

The ever changing Omega OP 18 lacquer love this watch! Inspiring!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brazz (May 12, 2016)

Omega blue x2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seikofy (Oct 28, 2020)

This time, let's see your blue dials.

I'll go first


----------



## RossD88 (Dec 17, 2019)

Blue watches. Do you have any?







www.watchuseek.com













×××××××××LET ME SEE YOUR FAVORITE BLUE DIAL ×××××××××


Show us your best BLUE dial!!!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

This S.U.F is on its way to me. Plus the ones in my collection:


----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

Elmero said:


> This S.U.F is on its way to me. Plus the ones in my collection:


That SUF is something else! Congrats on the new purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

So we're doing another blue watch thread so soon? Here we go:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

e0nblue said:


> That SUF is something else! Congrats on the new purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Monday can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Steven Tseng (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## ROTAP (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## RossD88 (Dec 17, 2019)

FFS

I’ve posted links to 2 active blue dial threads, yet people are still posting in here.

What’s the point?


----------



## Tenorman12 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^*
Very nice looking watch.


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Sure, why not


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)




----------



## WatchMeTry (Jan 20, 2021)

Because I've only had it 2 hours


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Seikofy (Oct 28, 2020)

WatchMeTry said:


> Because I've only had it 2 hours
> 
> View attachment 15960250


Enough said


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## chap (Aug 7, 2012)

Going with my standard blue dial shot


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

RossD88 said:


> FFS
> 
> I've posted links to 2 active blue dial threads, yet people are still posting in here.
> 
> What's the point?


The question is...why not?


----------



## TransporterG (Aug 21, 2020)

The GS peacock. There can be only one, Highlander.


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## BSOregon (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Pstef123 (Mar 11, 2017)

Eterna Super Kontiki


----------



## Seikofy (Oct 28, 2020)

e0nblue said:


> So we're doing another blue watch thread so soon? Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the hodinkee


----------



## Seikofy (Oct 28, 2020)

RossD88 said:


> FFS
> 
> I've posted links to 2 active blue dial threads, yet people are still posting in here.
> 
> What's the point?


Don't take life too seriously


----------



## Seikofy (Oct 28, 2020)

The Dark Knight said:


> View attachment 15960173


Love it. Very nice


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

Newest









Oldest









Bestest









And one blue watch that doesn't actually have a blue dial


----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)

Luminox ICE SAR Arctic with a rrrreally nice structured dial and the Valhalla of Norway Orm....


----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

Coral sea sumo


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Bond Seamaster doesn't technically have a blue dial but it's a "blue watch" haha.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

The two blues currently in the collection:









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

20 years old this year


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

JoeJoester said:


> Luminox ICE SAR Arctic with a rrrreally nice structured dial and the Valhalla of Norway Orm....
> View attachment 15960818


I like that Valhalla! I've never heard of that brand but you made me find their website.


----------



## Cpsv72 (Jun 22, 2020)

Blue!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

I like blue..


----------



## Shropshirelad (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

Shropshirelad said:


> View attachment 15961884


Those 5 stars remind me of GTA 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshirelad (Jul 28, 2014)

e0nblue said:


> Those 5 stars remind me of GTA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it is a bad ass watch!


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

A little GS Autumn love!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVII (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm bad at taking pictures. But, I'm a big fan of blue dials.

Here is my newest, a birthday gift from my girlfriend.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Sherlocked (Apr 13, 2018)

My former Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle. I sure do miss it....only if it were smaller


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

My Favorites...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

Bird-Dog said:


> Newest
> View attachment 15960756
> 
> 
> ...


That is a neat blue watch collection! I have been eyeing the Mido GMT - is it true that the date changes when the GMT hand hits midnight (instead of the main hour hand)? How does it wear, generally? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Blue Starlight SBBW047:










-Brian


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

MeisterEder said:


> That is a neat blue watch collection! I have been eyeing the Mido GMT - is it true that the date changes when the GMT hand hits midnight (instead of the main hour hand)? How does it wear, generally? Thanks in advance!


Ya' know, I'm not sure about the date thing. I've had both hour hands set to home time since I got it. Either way, the one drawback is, perhaps, the date function. You have to spin it to set the date - no quick-set on that. So, I keep mine on a winder.

It wears fine for me. It's not a small watch (44mm), and the blue being on a sailcloth strap, it is a bit top-heavy. But I like that little bit of movement on my wrist to remind me it's there.









(stock photo)


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

Bird-Dog said:


> Ya' know, I'm not sure about the date thing. I've had both hour hands set to home time since I got it. Either way, the one drawback is, perhaps, the date function. You have to spin it to set the date - no quick-set on that. So, I keep mine on a winder.
> 
> It wears fine for me. It's not a small watch (44mm), and the blue being on a sailcloth strap, it is a bit top-heavy. But I like that little bit of movement on my wrist to remind me it's there.
> 
> ...


Ha yeah I guess you didn't have much use for the GMT function lately! 🙃 Much appreciate your insights. My wrist is 7.25" so I think 44mm should wear well. Thanks!


----------



## Sana Ullah (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot PR 100 with the Powermatic80 (ETA C07) and blue dial last January:


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

This just in. Very blue!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Blue and orange is the ticket!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice one Scott. I like the strap. Can you let me know who makes it/where you acquired?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mazzanti (Jul 15, 2021)

A blue dial that completely changes with light. Can't get enough of this beauty.


----------



## Peeha (Aug 28, 2020)

An outlier among my mechs but she is blue..
And besides, we all need a froggy in our collections, right?


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Very nice Peeha!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Very blue!
Tissot PR 100 with the ETA C07.111 (=Powermatic 80) inside


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Very nice!!


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Here's my blue


----------



## JazzBell (Jul 15, 2021)

6.6.2004 OmegaSMP.jpg




__
JazzBell


__
Jul 25, 2021


----------



## JazzBell (Jul 15, 2021)

06c748d2.jpg




__
JazzBell


__
Jul 25, 2021


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Just four blues.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I. After seven days on my wrist it is getting time to
wear one of my other beauties! 🧡


----------



## DSX (Oct 10, 2013)

*Blue dial with a complementing blue shirt. 







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Gone now, but this was my favorite blue watch


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The SBDC055 kind of blue










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)

Datejust 36


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)

Spb089 seiko alpinist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Royal blue.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

I named this Seasons Summer


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

How blue?
Very blue.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Even the hands are blue!


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

New strap...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient blue










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

A few decades blue









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchEnthusiast_JT (Jul 23, 2021)

man i need to get a blue dial watch!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice blue.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

Pretty blue, I would say!


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

Somewhat Blue...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's a few of 'em:


----------



## Thadeust (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Count me in...


----------



## Heming (Aug 9, 2021)

Bagawanta said:


> Here are my blue seiko collection, blue turtle 6309-7040 is mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Very Blue! The Yema Superman Heritage Blue. I bought it last year in September in Toulon.
The movement is a Sellita SW200-1.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

A little blue here, a little blue there...









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Perseverence said:


> A little blue here, a little blue there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome watch. Never seen one before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tackman (Aug 27, 2021)

Pretty blue... It's my favorite color


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

One watch gives me plenty of variety in hues of blue:


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

Decently blue, I'd say:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Bucherer blue


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Bucherer blue


Absolutely love the watch, but... is that a freaking Maine ****? <3


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

munizfire said:


> Absolutely love the watch, but... is that a freaking Maine ****? QUOTE]
> 
> Siberian


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

<3 I love Siberians as well. I just saw the overly hairy ears and automatically thought ****.
That's a beauty!


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> That is an awesome watch. Never seen one before. Thanks for posting.


Thanks! I've found this same watch branded as a Waltham and a Kelek, which is now a subsidiary of sorts of Brightling.

I'm not sure which of the three took the lead designing it.

Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

munizfire said:


> That's a beauty!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LucasW (Apr 22, 2018)

😊


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Omega blue.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

It's definitely a shade.
 








Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

pyiyha said:


> Omega blue.
> 
> View attachment 16094788


Oh I like this. Model number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

tmnc said:


> Oh I like this. Model number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omega Constellation '95, 1502.40
Omega Seamaster 176.007


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Negril Pool




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 4, 2021


----------



## X-Tian (Jun 11, 2015)

Fairly blue


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

My only blue watch...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## t.serban (Jun 23, 2019)

Two shades of blue as a matter of fact.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

t.serban said:


> Two shades of blue as a matter of fact.
> 
> View attachment 16096489


I love that watch 😍


----------



## t.serban (Jun 23, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> I love that watch 😍


I know.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pretty blue I guess


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

red is nice ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Rich, deep, vibrant!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16123727
> View attachment 16123729


Nice Steinhart.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Starlight Blue:










And Metallic Blue:










-Brian


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This is Great...
...and it is Blue:










-Brian


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Subdued blue Transitional 7002-7020 200m Diver


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

8/10 Blue. Case could be bluer, I suppose.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot Seastar from 1976.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Very blue:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

pretty blue...


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This week's Throwback Thursday is with this vintage Timestar mechanical. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The HKED version of the Seagull 1963 Pilot's chronograph in blue for this Monday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Swatch Irony quartz chronograph, ironically, for speedy Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

I love blue dials, but for some reason I always end up selling them 🤷‍♂️


----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

Ball Genesis









Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## chnzwh (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Blue enough to stand out…..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

My fave of several with a blue dial:


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Quality Man (11 mo ago)

Fairly….


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Did you say blue?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Big blue.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Very blue.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot PR 100


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Navy Blue 😊😄


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I love listening to the Blues! Mine:
























A few I'd like to own, on my "List":


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Cyclosophy (May 5, 2021)

Barge said:


>


Ooh, that's nice!


----------



## Cyclosophy (May 5, 2021)

My Montage is pretty blue!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Blueish...


----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Propilot" mod. Paired with an orange/tan handmade leather strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

How’s this?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dashdude (May 3, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

It’s blue, and even bluer on its strap.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Deep blue SKX015


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Swatch Irony quartz chronograph for today!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

funky


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver


----------



## HeftyAccountant (Mar 29, 2021)

Really dislike blue dials, the only blue shade I really love that is obtainable is the IWC Le Petite Prince. Love the shade of the blue on the bezel of the smurf/batman/bluesy rolex though...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

HeftyAccountant said:


> Really dislike blue dials, the only blue shade I really love that is obtainable is the IWC Le Petite Prince. Love the shade of the blue on the bezel of the smurf/batman/bluesy rolex though...


Thanks for your input 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

my two latest additions


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

It’s blue enough...


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

This is most beautiful blue watch I've ever owned:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ajbutler13 said:


> This is most beautiful blue watch I've ever owned:
> View attachment 16657282
> 
> View attachment 16657283


Wow…🥰


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Deep, dark blue

Seiko 7548 Diver from January 1981


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

tro_jan said:


> Deep, dark blue
> 
> Seiko 7548 Diver from January 1981


So deep it’s almost b…..lack Johnny…..


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Balooo..


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Pretty Fricken Blue!


----------



## twmpathau (10 mo ago)

Oh, rather..!


----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Mine is so blue he’s on antidepressants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Pretty Fricken Blue!


I like that!!! would you mind posting reference number please? thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Vincent_Diesel (9 mo ago)

Blue-mega. Seamaster.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## JGerth (7 mo ago)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Bluish...sorry for tge dirth but the zaratsu finish is merciless.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Date 1500 with radial dial









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Blue Dial” (On Di Stefano’ Strap) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Plays between dark blue to near-black blue










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray…











































*


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

Not all _that_ blue, to be honest. But I love it still.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

Casiotron 04-507


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue as blue can be….


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient SuBLUESY kind










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## ageezy (Apr 15, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

This blue...


----------



## OmegaA (7 mo ago)

Is this blue enough?


----------



## StChalky (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

The awesome blue dial filled with luminous stars from Epos as one of my favorite blues in the collection


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

B&R









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## davidjr621 (5 mo ago)

Just blue enough. Seiko SUR419


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very blue…..


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Possibly my favourite Blue >


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)

Electric blue.


----------



## avaprofac (6 mo ago)

Vostok Amphibia 420648, with an aftermarket blue bezel and upgraded bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got the blues, the too many blue watches blues!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16883369


Cool a brotherhood dial on a FXD style case.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Budget Watch Lover (Oct 28, 2020)

Absolutely love the Watchdives X San Martin SN004 Limited Edition. Absolutely stunning piece.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My June 2013 Baby Blue Tuna


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Apparently not blue enough 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BALL HYDROCARBON “HUNLEY”


























Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Really blue!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

This watch is blue. It’s currently at the watch spa getting a new main spring. That ought to perk it up!


----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Blue pelagos with a blue artem sailcloth. Pretty Blue.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS by SQUALE 


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very.


----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)

Jenny …. Or Jen my blue Hawaii


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Raymond Weil Freelancer for blue watch Monday


----------



## seoulwatchguy (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Blue enough I'd say.









Although it can keep quiet if needed.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

Blue enough.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Blue enough!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Harvieu25 (5 mo ago)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Stealthy blue. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## silverquick (Jan 2, 2017)

This Is good blue dial.









Inviato dal mio SM-A526B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## ItsKennyV (Aug 7, 2016)

Actually quite dark, like navy or close to black in some lights


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## silverquick (Jan 2, 2017)

ARSA









Inviato dal mio SM-A526B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## silverquick (Jan 2, 2017)

ICE blue









Inviato dal mio SM-A526B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















..reminds me of that “time” in my childhood
…, Enjoy The Day Everyone!*


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

But i sold it.🤔


----------



## locutus49 (2 mo ago)




----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-6010


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Textured Blue


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------

